# Québec : MacGéens et MacGéennes, levez la main...



## Macthieu (4 Avril 2004)

est ce qu'il y a des macusers au Québec qui seraient intéressés à faire un AES?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2004)

Je ne suis du Quebec par contre je serais à Montréal le 2, 3 et 12 octobre et à Quebec le 8, 9 et 10 octobre.


----------



## Macthieu (4 Avril 2004)

je ne sais pas si j'aurais du temps pour aller à québec en octobre à cause de l'université. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si tu seras juste à temps pour les belles couleurs de l'automne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis du Quebec par contre je serais à Montréal le 2, 3 et 12 octobre et à Quebec le 8, 9 et 10 octobre.



tu as été nommé minstre des affaires étrangères aussi ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2004)

héhé, j'ai décidé qu'à trente ans, il fallait que je vois d'autres continents.


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis du Quebec par contre je serais à Montréal le 2, 3 et 12 octobre et à Quebec le 8, 9 et 10 octobre.



tien j'ai envie d'y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon on s'y fait une AES ?


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'ai décidé qu'à trente ans, il fallait que je vois d'autres continents.



j'ai pas autant attendu, ouf !!!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas autant attendu, ouf !!!



C'est comme pour les Macs, je commence tard mais j'essaye de rattraper mon retard rapidement.


----------



## Macthieu (5 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien j'ai envie d'y aller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



certainement

la façons dont le post est parti, il ne risque que d'avoir des touristes en visite dans la colonie


----------



## Macthieu (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'ai décidé qu'à trente ans, il fallait que je vois d'autres continents.



j'ai eu la chance de visiter la france quand j'étais plus jeunes. Beaucoup de bon souvenir.

j'aimerais y retourner. Faute d'argent, ça risque d'être long avant de pouvoir y mettre les pieds.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'ai décidé qu'à trente ans, il fallait que je vois d'autres continents.



C'est à peu de chses près ce que dit Thebig :

 <blockquote><font class="small"> à peu près posté par le dude:</font><hr /> arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 passé trente ans, il fallait que je vois d'autres incontinents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Macthieu (5 Avril 2004)

il semblerait que je suis le seul francophone d'Amérique du Nord à venir sur ce site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










dommage


----------



## Macthieu (6 Avril 2004)

je constate que ce post n'est pas très populaire.

Donc, autant laisser tomber


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis du Quebec par contre je serais à Montréal le 2, 3 et 12 octobre et à Quebec le 8, 9 et 10 octobre.



Foguenne en tournée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Les québécoises sont très sympas.


----------



## Nathalex (7 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> il semblerait que je suis le seul francophone d'Amérique du Nord à venir sur ce site



Mais non mais non, il y en a au moins un autre (enfin pas tout à fait d'Amérique du Nord)... Mais je passe très rarement sur cette partie des forums !


----------



## Macthieu (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne en tournée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est interdit par la loi québécoise de toucher à nos ressources naturelles, en particuliers les québécoises


----------



## Macthieu (7 Avril 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non, il y en a au moins un autre (enfin pas tout à fait d'Amérique du Nord)... Mais je passe très rarement sur cette partie des forums !



J'avais cru le contraire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me sentais si seul en fréquentant ces forums


----------



## Macthieu (17 Avril 2004)

l'interet porté par ce post semble dire que je suis un des rares macusers du Québec à fréquenter macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans ce cas, je propose à tout les macusers européens de prendre leur vacances en même temps à montréal pour organiser un aes.


----------



## rejean martel (17 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> l'interet porté par ce post semble dire que je suis un des rares macusers du Québec à fréquenter macg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macthieu (17 Avril 2004)




----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis du Quebec par contre je serais à Montréal le 2, 3 et 12 octobre et à Quebec le 8, 9 et 10 octobre.



je vais également essayer d'y retourner à cette période de l'année (la meilleure !)


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2004)

Bon une AES Québec ça serait bien sympa... mais ça fait quand même loin, même en SylkoMobile. En plus y a pas le Canada sur son GPS, c'est nul.


----------



## Macthieu (19 Avril 2004)

surtout que vous aurez besoin d'un gps si vous avez l'intention de mettre les pieds au canada surtout dams le territoire du nunavut


----------



## iconless (4 Mai 2004)

Salut,

apparemment je lui le seul a Montreal...

thierry
iconless.com


----------



## Macthieu (5 Mai 2004)

non, il y a moi aussi


----------



## lyly1950 (16 Mai 2004)

Bonjour...tu n'es pas seulement le seul francophone.....je suis québecoise.C'est vrai qu'il ny à pas beaucoup  de gens venant du Canada.Mais çà fait rien les gens de ce forum sont vraiment sympatiques.Il suffit de faire de la publicité pour ce forum.Mais au Québec faut dire que le pourcentage des utilisateurs Mac ne sont pas très nombreux alors que PC est plus populaire,Dommage car se sont de bons ordis,Bye


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> je vais également essayer d'y retourner à cette période de l'année (la meilleure !)



L'été indien ?


----------



## Macthieu (20 Mai 2004)

ça dépend


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'été indien ?



en gros oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en septembre, octobre, les forêts arborent des parures magnifiques !)


----------



## ricchy (21 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> l'interet porté par ce post semble dire que je suis un des rares macusers du Québec à fréquenter macg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je viens à Montréal du 2 au 17 octobre avec ma mom.
De plus je l'initie au Mac, alors si un Mac user nous héberge on se fera un plaisir de venir squater.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mai 2004)

Je suis au Quebec du 2 au 12 octobre, Florent peut-être aussi au même date, on va pouvoir la faire cet AES Canadienne.


----------



## ricchy (21 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au Quebec du 2 au 12 octobre, Florent peut-être aussi au même date, on va pouvoir la faire cet AES Canadienne.


Yeah baby, yeah...


----------



## Pascal-007 (31 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au Quebec du 2 au 12 octobre, Florent peut-être aussi au même date, on va pouvoir la faire cet AES Canadienne.


Une AES dans une cabane en bois rond ! Ça va être sauvage vrai !   

Pour ma part j'habite dans le Bas-Saint-Laurent, près de Rimouski.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mai 2004)

Au fait il me faut quel prise de courant pour pouvoir recharger mon APN et ma camDV au Canada?
Ou puis-je trouver ces prises, ces adaptateurs?
Merci, Paul


----------



## Macthieu (10 Septembre 2004)

Je remonte le sujet pour dire qu'il y a eu un tout petit AES à Montréal grâce à http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=19903


Si vous venez toujours au Québec cet automne, on pourra toujours faire un autre petit AES


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte le sujet pour dire qu'il y a eu un tout petit AES à Montréal grâce à http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=19903
> 
> 
> Si vous venez toujours au Québec cet automne, on pourra toujours faire un autre petit AES


Petite erreur d'url : une toute petite AES à Montréal grâce à MacBid... 
nb : l'appellation AESauvage (AES) est ®MacGé & ©Alem 

Il y a d'autres lecteur Québécois à MacGé ; à eux de se découvrir


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis du Quebec par contre je serais à Montréal le 2, 3 et 12 octobre et à Quebec le 8, 9 et 10 octobre.



Alors, cette AES Québec?  :casse:


----------



## Macthieu (6 Octobre 2004)

j'ignore totalement où Foguenne s'est caché.


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2004)

Mon dieu, dans quel état ils vont nous le renvoyer


----------



## ricchy (6 Octobre 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> j'ignore totalement où Foguenne s'est caché.


Si jamais je suis la. 
A l'angle st catherine et bld st laurent.
Quasi un hotel de passe.
Envoi moi un MP avec ton numero et je t'appel.
on pourraient se rencontrer.


----------



## Macthieu (8 Octobre 2004)

je t'ai laisser un mp. Je pourrais aller à Montréal demain. Juste à me téléphoner si tu seras à Montréal demain


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2004)

Là je viens d'arriver à Québec, 
Nous étions au lac Sacacomie depuis 4 jours (sans connexion internet hormis l'ordi commun)
Nous serons à nouveau à Montréal le 11 et 12. 

Ce pays est MAGNIFIQUE et j'ai rarement vu un accueil aussi chaleureux. C'est un vrai plaisir.
Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait moyen de manger aussi bien au Québec, je m'attendais à une "cuisine" plus américaine. Bref, c'est QUE DU BONHEUR.


----------



## Macthieu (9 Octobre 2004)

je suis content que tu apprécies ton séjour ici.      

malheureusement je travaille lundi et mardi. Mais je pourrais passer lundi vers 17 heures à Montréal pour vous faire visiter un peu la ville si vous avez le temps.


----------



## Gregg (9 Octobre 2004)

Il faut que tu goutes a une "poutine " , fouguenne !!! Tu sera pas decu


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

Paroles de Tchétchènes


----------



## ricchy (10 Octobre 2004)

Pour ma part je monte a quebec demain.
Je vais faire un saut a tadoussac si tout va bien pour aller voir les baleines. 
Je reste lundi - mardi et redescend a montreal mercredi soir, jusqu'a dimanche.  :love:

Ensuite, hop dans l'avion pour le retour en suisse.  :hein: :sleep:  
J'aime trop montreal pour rentrer, nan je veux pas rentrer. :sick: :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2004)

Nous avons goûté à la Poutine. 

Nous reprenons la route vers Montréal demain, je ne sais pas quand nous y arriverons. (on s'arrête souvent dans des endroits sympas.


----------



## Macthieu (11 Octobre 2004)

Je pourrais aller à Montréal demain vers 15h. Je pourrais en profiter pour faire visiter un peu la ville


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2006)

Juste pour savoir... je suis de Montréal, née sur Saint-Urbain, élevée à Repentigny-les-bains, études à Laval (Québec), puis je suis ici, à Accra, après 12 ans à Dakar.

Et vous?


----------



## Hamster de combat (5 Janvier 2006)

Apparemment y a macthieu déjà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Y a aussi Michel Nascar (Québec), mais ch'sais pas si c'est une bonne idée :mouais:


----------



## Hamster de combat (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça compte si on connait un créole réunionais ???_


Ça dépend de son accent


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Janvier 2006)

*Tabernac !*
Michel Nascar !!!









:love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Janvier 2006)

Tu vois, le pur fils, tu es trop sage pour bien le prononcer. C'est :

"TabAArnack"


----------



## DarkNeo (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est écoeurant tout ca !


Avé l'accent québequois ^^
Joke bien sûr


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, le pur fils, tu es trop sage pour bien le prononcer. C'est :
> 
> "TabAArnack"



L'PurFils à encore fait buisson creux !


----------



## Nobody (6 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'PurFils à encore fait buisson creux !



Ouais. Il parlait au travers son chapeau.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Ouh putain !!! Vite vite vite !!! Avant que ça ne soit trop marqué "BAR" dessus, ce fil reste un "must have" pour le forum "Rendez-vous" !!!!


Désolé golf


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

Chaton strike again !


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

on a tendance à l'oublier, mais tous les MacGéens ne sont pas Suisses, Belges ou Français !
Merci Châton !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai, ça, il y a aussi des motards ( :rateau: ), des graphiste, un géologue, y a même un ou deux casses cou ... euh ... ballustrines !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Mâis c'est âvec plâisir


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on a tendance à l'oublier, mais tous les MacGéens ne sont pas Suisses, Belges ou Français !
> Merci Châton !


Mouarfff...
C'est surtout parce que c'est une MacGéenne qu'il est affable comme ça


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

Tout de suite, la réputation que tu essayes de me faire !


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite, la réputation que tu essayes de me faire !


Héhé...
Pas toi jeune padawan  
Le Chaton


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Héhé...
> Pas toi jeune padawan
> Le Chaton


je crois que je vais aller dormir... :casse:


----------



## marygreenwood (12 Juin 2006)

Hey salut ! moi aussi je viens du Québec (de Sorel et je déménage à MTL cet été!)

 

En effet, y'a pas juste des Français sur MacGÉ


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Juin 2006)

En effet, le monde est grand. 

Quitter Sorel pour Montréal, en face de Repentigny, c'est quand même une exxxxcellente initiative  Sorel doit avoir de qualités, mais bon...

Ce serait bien si la communauté québécoise faisais plus de vagues sur MacG  Pas mal trop européen, comme écriture et façon de réagir


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2006)

MacG est ouvert à tous, suisses, français, québécois, belges, luxembourgeois et autres francophones, pas de régionalisme en particulier, même si la communauté européenne (sans mauvais jeu de mots) est de loin la plus active...

Après, je n'ai pas compris la fin de ton post.

Enfin, pourquoi ne pas organiser une petite AES dans la belle province ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal trop européen, comme écriture et façon de réagir



Ben ... C'est vrai, mais il n'y a pas de volonté délibérée derrière ça, si cinq ou six cent québequois s'inscrivent, ça changera, c'est sur, mais on ne peut pas s'inscrire pour eux, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Ah ? Y'a pas que moi que ça choque donc...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

+ 1. 
No comment.


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2006)

Si c'est pour discuter de s'il faut plus de Suisses que de Belges ou plus de Québécois que de Limousins sur MacG, j'ai bien peur que ça ne trouve de place nulle part. :modo:

Tous les francophones sont bienvenus sur le forum, quelque soit leur origine géographique...

Pour connaître les MacGéens québécois ou d'ailleurs, il y a les sujets "MacGéens autour du monde" dans Bonjour

Après ça, je propose aux Québécois de nous montrer qu'ils sont là aussi en organisant une petite AES dans la belle province (j'ai l'impression de me répéter...), il n'y en a jamais eu, à ma connaissance...

Bien à vous !


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Juin 2006)

Ce serait trop drôle, Pascal  Mais non, c'est pas une "volonté délibérée", en plus, c'est très bien comme ça, cette atmosphère me convient très bien, en fait, très exotique pour moi.

C'était pas méchant du tout 

Tiens, Taho, bonne idée, j'organiserai de quoi en arrivant en juillet.

Pour la ville de Québec, on va voir qui s'y présentera!!!!  Même les Européens pourront venir... et les Africains, et tous ceux qui le veulent...

Chez Temporel!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Taho, bonne idée, j'organiserai de quoi en arrivant en juillet.
> 
> Pour la ville de Québec, on va voir qui s'y présentera!!!!  Même les Européens pourront venir... et les Africains, et tous ceux qui le veulent...
> 
> Chez Temporel!



Attends août, mon fils doit y débarquer vers le 10 et y rester jusque vers le 20 décembre dans le cadre d'un échange universitaire ! 

Edit : au fait, Taho, pourquoi tu mets un chapeau à Chaton, il en à pas besoin, à la cave, le soleil tape pas trop !


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2006)

Sache que j'ai toujours de bonnes idées !


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sache que j'ai toujours de bonnes idées !



Bonne initiative, merci Taho! J'aimerais bien quen nous soyons un peu plus qu'une personne  

Pascal, désolé, en août, je serai au Minnesota. Sinon, ton fils peut aussi en faire un en août? Sinon, en septembre, j'en ferai un autre à Québec. Ce sera super de le rencontrer


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2006)

Au fait, Caro, je tiens à signaler que tu n'apparais même pas dans la liste suivante : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142185


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Juin 2006)

En effet, je m'étais inscrite sur la liste, mais sur celle en Afrique (il me semble que j'avais mis Ghana), j'y suis depuis 1992 (mais surtout au Sénégal).

Je peux bien le faire aux deux endroits, je reste pure Québécoise de souche :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2006)

Donc, tu n'est pas québécoise, mais ghanéenne... 
Alors je comprends mieux ton absence dans la liste des québécois


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Donc, tu n'est pas québécoise, mais ghanéenne...
> Alors je comprends mieux ton absence dans la liste des québécois



Voilà, je suis maintenant admise en tant qu'Africaine, chaud au coeur


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je suis maintenant admise en tant qu'Africaine, chaud au coeur



On dit : "je suis maintenant admise en tant qu'Africaine, là dis donc" !  

:rateau:


----------



## utc (9 Juillet 2006)

_*Montréal, c'est extra ! *_

Allez-y, les gens sont très sympa et on arrive à trouver des vols pas cher.


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> _*Montréal, c'est extra ! *_
> 
> Allez-y, les gens sont très sympa et on arrive à trouver des vols pas cher.


Donc tu veux aider Caro dans sa proposition d'AES ?


----------



## utc (10 Juillet 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu veux aider Caro dans sa proposition d'AES ?



C'est quoi AES ?


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi AES ?


Je l'avoue, j'ai une petit flemme... Je viens d'en parler récemment, une petite recherche t'aidera. D'autant que ce n'est pas le bon sujet...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

Appl... Exp... Sauvage...

r&#233;capitulatif : &#224; l'initiative de Xav' en 2001 suite &#224; l'annulation de l'Expo pour peur de crash d'avion, Xav' a lanc&#233; l'id&#233;e de faire quand m&#234;me un truc, c'&#233;tait un samedi, c'&#233;tait un peu tard pour faire une bar-mitzva et un peu t&#244;t pour faire un mariage donc une communion... sur ce, jeanba3000 et moi qui discutions en chat &#224; ce moment l&#224;, on a donn&#233; l'id&#233;e de se rencarder quand m&#234;me au Lou Pascalou &#224; Xav' l'ours de Montlu&#231;on... ce qui fut fait et bien fait... ce fut tr&#232;s sauvage... les suivantes rencontres aussi... voil&#224;... depuis &#231;a a d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; en diff&#233;rents trucs tous plus ou plus sympatiques... 

donc organiser une AES dans les Laurentides, &#224; Qu&#233;bec, &#224; Montr&#233;al, &#224; Sherbrooke ou ailleurs, serait une bonne id&#233;e pour que vous vous rencontriez ailleurs que sur le net, vouzottes les Beaux Provinciaux. 


bah alors Taho!


----------



## Taho! (11 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> bah alors Taho!


Outil recherche + 3 secondes


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

tu m'avais oubli&#233; dans ta citation... (les AES sont une cr&#233;ation &#224; trois)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

Utilise plut&#244;t la recherche des forums


----------



## Taho! (11 Juillet 2006)

une AES est un truc 100 % MacG, donc Google ne peut pas t'aider...
un lien qui servira beaucoup : Recherche MacG
Maintenant, on arr&#234;te le hors sujet (voir MP)... :modo:


----------

